# Night Shade!



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

What is the best product to get rid of night shade?


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Milestone !

It is sure death for ANY member of the night shade family. Use 4oz / 7oz per acre, as per label.

You may want to check the msds for it first & then decide if it is right for YOUR farm. It is VERY long lasting in forage, soil & even compost. For me it is great. I can feed the hay & when the cows poop I recycle the weed killer onto the cowpasture. Have not had to spray cow pasture for weeds, for 3yrs !

scrapiron


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

And a reminder from my distributor about milestone, do *NOT* put the manure from a treated area on flowers or vegetables, *it will kill them.*


----------

